# upgrading memory in HP 2000 Notebook PC



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

hope i can post this, last time i tried, i couldn't post.

i want to upgrade the memory from 4GB to 8GB; the 4GB chip now in the laptop is 800mhz, and all the memory i've been able to find is 1600mhz. does this mean i either have to purchase and install one 8GB chip, or purchase and install two 4GB chips, so that the mhz is equal?

thanks for your help...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you certain the installed RAM is 800MHz? The RAM is DDR (Double Duty Rate) so it will be reported as 800......2x800=1600)
RAM should always be installed in matched pairs to insure compatibility and avoid problems. If you want 8GB, install a matched pair of 2x4GB.
Crucial is the best brand choice for OEM Mobo's: Computer memory upgrades for HP - Compaq HP 2000-369WM Laptop/Notebook from Crucial.com


----------



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

this is the system info...sorry i didn't include it before...crucial also showed 800mhz...i appreciate the help!

Specifications
Product name:	HP 2000 Notebook PC
Serial number:	3CG3332VR2
Product number:	E0M17UA#ABA
Operating system:	Windows 8 64-bit
Microprocessor:	AMD E-300APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
System memory:	4GB
Memory slot 1:	4GB SODIMM Hynix 800 MHz
Graphics Device 1:	AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics
Current resolution:	1366 X 768
Refresh rate:	60
System board:	188B KBC Version 69.18
System BIOS:	F.36
Hard drive 1:	ST320LT0 12-9WS14C SAGA Device
C: 275.37 GB (223.54 GB free)
D: 21.96 GB (2.23 GB free)
Audio device 1:	AMD High Definition Audio Device
Audio device 2:	Realtek High Definition Audio
Power source:	A/C power
Primary Battery
charge:	100% available


----------

